
Build a serious WordPress server for high traffic website  - davideuler
http://www.beyondlinux.com/2011/11/10/build-serious-wordpress-site/
======
smoove
nginx has a feature to upgrade the binary without any lost requests:

[http://wiki.nginx.org/CommandLine#Upgrading_To_a_New_Binary_...](http://wiki.nginx.org/CommandLine#Upgrading_To_a_New_Binary_On_The_Fly)

